# Hunting > Hunting >  Anyone hunting with a 9.3x62

## john m

I can't be the only one.Rifles are available from Ruger,Tikka,CZ and Zastava to name just a few.Ammo is usually there the next day but is rather spendy.Reloading components no problem with a good selection of 9.3 [.366] projectiles.This is a caliber that really packs a punch but is mild to shoot and in all my years hunting never have I come across another hunter with one.I see them for sale sometimes in shops and trademe so they are out there.I am loading Norma Oryx 285 gr and nothing shot so far has moved more than 3m and that was because that deer fell down a bank.If one of this team has used the Nosler 250 gr accubond on deer at longer ranges I would like to know how they perform and the load used as I've just got some to try.A bonus with the 9.3x62 is the lack of meat damage but the internals are torn up bad.

.243  30-30  303  9.3x62  250 gr Nosler Accubond   285 gr Norma Oryx

----------


## ebf

fark ! do you know something we don't about those fiordland moose ?

nice beefy projectile  :Thumbsup:

----------


## HeinB

So it's you the zoo calls when the elephants escape . . .  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Thats pretty big

----------


## LJP

I had a factory Husky 9.3x62....just used factory Lapua with the 285gr Mega projectiles as Belmont at the time had a whole stack of it at a resonable price. I still remember the look on my hunting guides face down south when I turned up with it - I had the last laugh & shot a chamois, two red deer & a pig at some resonable ranges. He took one look & offered me his 243....I politley declined as I had spent quite some time carefully zeroing the rifle & checking drops out to 400 yards. I always found it a no fuss round, recoil wasn't too bad either. Range it, allow correct holdover, squeeze trigger, boomflop, look for next target  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

Used my uncles Brno chambered for the 9.3x62 in a South Africa a few times, was a beatiful rifle and a joy to shoot. Worked like magic on blue wildebeest.
They are very popular over there and also in Europe.

The minimum calbre for thick skinned DG in most African countries is .375 but some countries make an exception for the 9.3x62. 

Awesome calibre!

----------


## john m

LJP & Spudattack
Mine is also a Husky 1952 very accurate 1.5"groups at 200yds.I have no problem out to 400 but the 250 accubond should stretch this a bit more.The smallest kill a feral cat the largest an escaped steer the 9.3x62 made no distinction for size both bang flop dead right there and both about 80 yds.
John

----------


## Wildman

I would love one. I nice Husky would be nice too, you got any photos of your rifle?

----------


## john m

Wildman
9.3x62 is the bottom one, top .243


John

----------


## dogmatix

> So it's you the zoo calls when the elephants escape . . .


Nah, there is always a staff member on duty with rifles and a shottie (including a safari calibre).
They practise at the North Auckland NZDA range every 3 months.

----------


## Hendrik470

Great caliber - you also get a 232grn projectile, which should be perfect for NZ game.

Good to see more guys with something other than a 7/08.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

HeinB
No but I am on call if the African lions kept near me  get out.Who would turn down that opportunity :Thumbsup: I do have the necessary fire power.
John

----------


## Wildman

Nice rifles John, Thanks.

----------


## john m

Hendrik
I also have a very nice double rifle in .450x3 1/4" with about 15 loaded rounds .7/08 whats that? :Psmiley: 
John

----------


## dogmatix

> HeinB
> No but I am on call if the African lions kept near me  get out.Who would turn down that opportunityI do have the necessary fire power.
> John


Plus you might get to work with 2 of the zoo keepers with licenses/on duty. Both are quite tidy...  :Wink:

----------


## 199p

How dose it compaire to the 375 h&H?

I have one of these and its very well manured to shoot.
I dont think i would like to carry it for too long tho haha

----------


## john m

It is just on the heals of a .375 H&H which is why in some African Countries it is also legal for the big 5. Recoil is much the same, as 9.3x62 rifles are built on standard actions like Tikka T3 Lite and are easy to carry all day.The .375 H&H is a magnum action and much heavier.My .270 and 30-06 kick with a sharper slap vs 9.3x62 which is more a big push.Its more fun fireing 40 rnds of 9.3x62 than 40 180 gr 30-06.They are popular with Aussie Sambar hunters for there knock down on these big animals.

----------


## Kudu

I have hunted with one in Zim and really liked it. I shot My big Kudu with a 9.3x62 and it really did the business! (But then again I also used .308's on them as well with no worries.)

----------


## Tentman

I've got a Mauser Model B Sporting rifle in 9.3x62, mine came from Rhodesia via a ex pat who was forced off the family farm.  It had been in the family since the 1930's and although they had other rifles he recalled it had been taken on several long hunts (6 weeks to 3 months) by his father, who shot mostly buffalo and crocs.  At some time the bolt had been replaced (with a factory Obendorf sporting bolt - how the hell did they get that), apparently there was a house fire and the rifles were saved but not the bolts.  It c ame with some original ammo, including some 300 grain solids - not much call for them in Southland !!

I have shot mine a bit, despite only being 7 lbs 3 oz its nice to use.  I haven't hunted with it yet but will take it out sometime after Tahr or maybe after a red Stag in the bush (we have a Haast block this year - hmmm).  It has tangent sights and I need to shoot it a bit to get comfortable enough to hit things beyond 100 yards !

----------


## john m

Tentman
Welcome to what appears to be a very exclusive club in NZ.The 9.3x62 is a very accurate mild well ballenced cartridge.When I was working on loads for mine I tried three different brands of 285/286 gr bullets two powder types and different powder charges.All shots at 100yds from all combinations went into the same 2" group. Never has that happened with any other rifle I've worked with.Follow what LJP says and you will love the results.The caliber also has a lot of history around the world. Enjoy!
John

----------


## PerazziSC3

got one in the gun safe also, it has been used in africa, we have a lion and leopard that it shot. I have never shot the thing but have always wanted to. We have about 60 rounds of norma 286 grain i think.... might have to get it out and start reloading for it.

----------


## john m

PerazziSC3
Get the bugger out and use it you could be member #3.There are a few out there, just not that many getting any use.Warm that barrel up and let me know how it went.Do you have any photos of the rifle and/or lion ,leopard.
John

----------


## Hendrik470

If anyone wants to join the 9.3 club I have just listed a few things on Trademe.

Sako 85 9.3x62 | Trade Me

Enjoy. (sorry for the hijack)

----------


## john m

Hard core gun porn for sure.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> PerazziSC3
> Get the bugger out and use it you could be member #3.There are a few out there, just not that many getting any use.Warm that barrel up and let me know how it went.Do you have any photos of the rifle and/or lion ,leopard.
> John


Yeah mate will get some photos up tonight or tomorrow, the leopard is on the floor, its head and paws are mounted, i always stub my toe on the bugger haha. Lion is in storage. We also have a decent wapiti, unsure if it was shot with the rifle.

The rifle is a mauser action with flip up open sights for 100, 200 and 300m. I will be keen to see what accuracy i can get from it. Will find out more details tonight.

----------


## Tentman

If anyone wants some nice new Lapua 9.3x62 brass, get in touch, I picked some up from a member here but there are spares.

----------


## Pointer

I borrowed one briefly while I lived in Victoria a while back. Very minimal meat damage, even on heavily muscled sambar stags. Same gun was used to good effect up NT on buff

----------


## muzza

Once you get your head around the large hole at moderate velocities you discover that animals die fast but you dont lose meat to explosive velocity-induced bruising.

The 9.3 is a favourite of mine these days for deer sized critturs

----------


## Spudattack

> Once you get your head around the large hole at moderate velocities you discover that animals die fast but you dont lose meat to explosive velocity-induced bruising.
> 
> The 9.3 is a favourite of mine these days for deer sized critturs


+1

----------


## john m

Yep it works.A cartridge introduced in 1905 and gaining in popularity every year.And you can eat right up to the hole.

----------


## muzza

Even the 9.3x57 is not to be sneezed at - if the Scandanavians whack moose with it it must be good enough too

----------


## PerazziSC3

got 9.3x62 out last week, was firing 286grain norma factory ammo, old as. The recoil was very, very minimal, was shooting down onto a pond, 300 yards away (yes it was safe). impact was a bit erratic and so was recoil/sound/time the projectile took to get there. What do you guys reckon? damp powder? does old ammo go "off" so to speak?

----------


## john m

Some ammo does go bad with time could be powder or primers.Pull the projectiles, dump powder and fire the primers then reload.65.5 gr AR2209 =2350fps with 286gr Nosler Partition or Vit N540 62gr =2511 fps with 250gr Nosler Accubond.These are good loads in my 1952 Husky, less than MOA. Recoil is never an issue with the 9.3 for me I find it firm but soft on the shoulder if that makes sense.

----------


## PerazziSC3

ok need to get me some dies haha. might use the gun for the roar, will post some photos if i get anything with it

----------


## muzza

I have several packets of 9.3x57 Norma ammo from the 1960's here and it is all going bad. The steel-jacketed base to the bullets are rusting in the cases , and setting off a reaction with the powder. Neck cracks and corrosion at the shoulder is common , and when you pull the bullets the powder is caked and lumpy inside. I would suggest if you have old ammo of uncertain storage history you think about pulling the bullets and cleaning them up , then using them in modern brass with new powder. Its a calibre that will surprise you with its efficiency - and as they say about larger bores - you can eat right up to the edge of the bullet hole in your deer.

----------


## john m

I made my longest range kill with the 9.3x62 this evening a rabbit at 330 yds. Prone just off the elbows,very happy with a hit on a stags head size target at that sort of range.Also the Accu-Range Reticle graduations work with the 285 gr Norma oryx out to 360 yds.Those Central Otago Reds had better watch out.

----------


## john m

I recovered a bullet today after shooting over the chrony to check if a primer brand change had changed anything.

----------


## Wildman

Neat big bullet. Really have to work on getting myself one.

Make sure to put up some pic of any stags you slay with it this roar John.

----------


## john m

Hope there is a stag with my name on it in the Kakanui Mountains,I will be hunting the Taieri area around Patearoa for Ducks, and the rivers that run out of the Kakanui's last week in April and first two of May.Saw 17 deer in this river valley in 90mins last year no shots taken.

----------


## Wildman

Nice John, Ill be in the Wainak next too so fingers crossed.

----------


## CZ Lux

Hello John, out of curiosity what rifle are you shooting in the 9.3x62? I would like to get one soon, even though most keep trying to talk me out of it recommending the 7mm or the .30. Regards

----------


## Spudattack

> Hello John, out of curiosity what rifle are you shooting in the 9.3x62? I would like to get one soon, even though most keep trying to talk me out of it recommending the 7mm or the .30. Regards


Go on mate, get a big bore! (Although technically a 9.3 is a medium bore!) They are addictive and you never have to worry that your bullet "might not penetrate to the vitals" :Thumbsup: 
They also give a very satisfying boom!

----------


## john m

CZ 
Mine is a Husky born 1952 photo on page one. There are quite a few Huskys out there mine cost $700 with 40 loaded rounds one box Norma factory rounds 100 projectiles reloading dies and neck size die from a gun shop who were selling on behalf. Most hunters have never heard of this most usefull  caliber with 108 years of exemplary performance in Africa and Europe.
John

----------


## ebf

also available as a brand spanking new Tikka T3  :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

The CZ full stock looks real nice.

----------


## CZ Lux

Thanks gents! 
John your husky is a very nice looking rifle (great wood on it). Funny you should mention the CZ full stock I have just been looking at them, I think it looks a very nice rifle to - Im currently shooting a CZ in 6.5x55 so would make a nice pair.....

----------


## john m

The 9.3x62 has been down south for a few weeks never had to shoot an animal twice.
This poor bugger had 3 old bullet wounds maybe 2 weeks or more old.

An easy pick up right on the track from 157 yds.

No stag this year but a good eater.

My daughter shot the hind with her .308.We got her deer to the track and by the time it took me to go and get the truck she had brought mine to the track as well.

----------


## Happy

Nice John. Great trip by looks of it !!

----------


## john m

Yes between us 99 animals shot including the ducks.
There are 5 deer standing in the snow filled gully just above the front right corner of the truck too far for us as we had all the eaters we needed.
4 goats to the 9.3 and 1 to the .308. A family afternoon out.

----------


## CZ Lux

What a great trip!! thanks for sharing some photos of it as well - it is fantastic to to see its a whole family affair too. well done. (Can't wait to get a 9.3x62)

----------


## Toby

Sweet trip

----------


## Terminator

A mate has a 9.3x62 and he loves the 250gr Barnes TS 2550fps works great on big red stags up close out to 350yds :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## john m

Any bullet out of a 9.3 is going to work on the biggest of red stags. I am about to load some 250gr Accubonds at a tad over 2500fps. Lets face it in todays energy conscious world, shooting animals with 285 gr bullets is such a waste of energy  :Thumbsup:

----------


## oneipete

I have a Husqvarna mod 1600 9.3x62, a real beauty.Bought it about 4 years ago ,used it on a few deer and hundreds of bunnys. Seems to go ok on the bunnys  :Grin:  
Only issue is im a leftie,and the cheek rest is set up for a rightie,and it knocks hell out of my cheek,I thought about altering the stock a bit and adding a cheek pad OR  turning the stock into firewood and getting a new one made.   Its currently a target stock,looks huge but is quite light,my 17hm heavy barreled savage weighs a ton more.I can happily tote it around all day.

Now my question is, does anyone have their 9.3 suppressed ?  Mine seems to kill the deer by the noise alone.

Don't have any pics of it apart from these from when I bought it.

----------


## Scouser

> I have a Husqvarna mod 1600 9.3x62, a real beauty.Bought it about 4 years ago ,used it on a few deer and hundreds of bunnys. Seems to go ok on the bunnys  
> Only issue is im a leftie,and the cheek rest is set up for a rightie,and it knocks hell out of my cheek,I thought about altering the stock a bit and adding a cheek pad OR  turning the stock into firewood and getting a new one made.   Its currently a target stock,looks huge but is quite light,my 17hm heavy barreled savage weighs a ton more.I can happily tote it around all day.
> 
> Now my question is, does anyone have their 9.3 suppressed ?  Mine seems to kill the deer by the noise alone.
> 
> Don't have any pics of it apart from these from when I bought it.
> 
> Attachment 15167Attachment 15168Attachment 15169Attachment 15170Attachment 15171Attachment 15172


Thats a beauty OIP, I like the ammo storage in the butt, seams a waste to turn that stock into firewood though.....some one out there must want to swap?

----------


## Spudattack

> I have a Husqvarna mod 1600 9.3x62, a real beauty.Bought it about 4 years ago ,used it on a few deer and hundreds of bunnys. Seems to go ok on the bunnys  
> Only issue is im a leftie,and the cheek rest is set up for a rightie,and it knocks hell out of my cheek,I thought about altering the stock a bit and adding a cheek pad OR  turning the stock into firewood and getting a new one made.   Its currently a target stock,looks huge but is quite light,my 17hm heavy barreled savage weighs a ton more.I can happily tote it around all day.
> 
> Now my question is, does anyone have their 9.3 suppressed ?  Mine seems to kill the deer by the noise alone.
> 
> Don't have any pics of it apart from these from when I bought it.
> 
> Attachment 15167Attachment 15168Attachment 15169Attachment 15170Attachment 15171Attachment 15172


Very nice, I am pretty sure Boyds do a stock for the Husky, they might even do a left hand/right bolt one, be worth a look!

----------


## Toby

> Very nice, I am pretty sure Boyds do a stock for the Husky, they might even do a left hand/right bolt one, be worth a look!


Yup,

Boyds: CLASSIC HUSQVARNA® MAUSER® LARGE RING #1 BARREL CHANNEL LEFT HAND STOCK RIGHT HAND ACTION NUTMEG LAMINATE (UNFINISHED) Left Hand Stocks

----------


## oneipete

> Yup,
> 
> Boyds: CLASSIC HUSQVARNA® MAUSER® LARGE RING #1 BARREL CHANNEL LEFT HAND STOCK RIGHT HAND ACTION NUTMEG LAMINATE (UNFINISHED) Left Hand Stocks


Wow, thanks. What is the difference between a small ring and large ring mauser ?  unsure what I have.     Don't like the nutmeg though.  kinda looking at either Applejack or Sky royal blue for an extra $15.  http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/79c4d7...or-Options.jpg     I would really like to personalize this rifle.  If someone has a Husqvarna mod 1600,they can have this stock if they like. I will be pulling the ammo storage in the butt out though to put in the new stock.

----------


## Toby

I have no clue but they have the measurements there so you could check yours

----------


## Wildman

> Wow, thanks. What is the difference between a small ring and large ring mauser ?  unsure what I have.     Don't like the nutmeg though.  kinda looking at either Applejack or Sky royal blue for an extra $15.  http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/79c4d7...or-Options.jpg     I would really like to personalize this rifle.  If someone has a Husqvarna mod 1600,they can have this stock if they like. I will be pulling the ammo storage in the butt out though to put in the new stock.


Call yourself a Mauser owner and you dont know the difference between small and large ring!!!

Basically I think its the diameter of the receiver, Mauser 98's are large ring, M96's are small ring. Just to confuse things, your 1600 is a large ring action in all respects except the actual receiver diameter, where is it the size of a small ring... Got it? That's b/c the 1600 is a commercial action...

What this means is that your action will fit in a Mauser 98 stock but you gotta pack it out a bit round the ring :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Just in the process of restoring a 12.17 x 44 R, next size up?

----------


## veitnamcam

The hole centers of the action screws are different between large and small too.

----------


## southernman

Picked up a very tidy Husqvarna 1640 today and two boxes Norma ammo, and a box hornady, been looking for a while at a sako, The husky sorta arrived on my door, :Cool:  pretty happy, price was sharp. Grand poorer, but very happy, my gift to me after 6 days OT.  
 Surprised how light it is 6.11oz, 7lbs all up with 4 rounds. 
 Going to give it a couple sighters tomorrow morn and take it out for a short hunt for whitetail or black bear.
 leaving it as irons for now.

----------


## Husky1600

I bought a Boyds stock for my sons Husky 1600, had to be a large ring tho, and then bedded, as the Husky has small ring dimensions. Easy job, only hiccup is that the Boyds stock has a reinforcing pin right about where the trigger is, so that had to be cut out when taking out a small amount of wood around the trigger area for final fitting. Not visible from the outside.

----------


## CZ Lux

> I can't be the only one.Rifles are available from Ruger,Tikka,CZ and Zastava to name just a few.Ammo is usually there the next day but is rather spendy.Reloading components no problem with a good selection of 9.3 [.366] projectiles.This is a caliber that really packs a punch but is mild to shoot and in all my years hunting never have I come across another hunter with one.I see them for sale sometimes in shops and trademe so they are out there.I am loading Norma Oryx 285 gr and nothing shot so far has moved more than 3m and that was because that deer fell down a bank.If one of this team has used the Nosler 250 gr accubond on deer at longer ranges I would like to know how they perform and the load used as I've just got some to try.A bonus with the 9.3x62 is the lack of meat damage but the internals are torn up bad.
> 
> .243  30-30  303  9.3x62  250 gr Nosler Accubond   285 gr Norma Oryx
> 
> Attachment 6108


Hi there John, well I have finally found a 9.3x62 so looking forward to it arriving next week some time...

----------


## john m

I will look forward to photos and a range report.

----------


## Blaser

Extremely popular in aussie.

----------


## roostershooter

I have owned three 9.3x62 love them, current one is a Domoulin

----------


## kawekakid

I have a 9.3x 57 and have an order on the way 95 grain projectiles hollow point. Projectiles are factory made and powder loads will start  from 1750fps and work up

----------


## southernman

> I have a 9.3x 57 and have an order on the way 95 grain projectiles hollow point. Projectiles are factory made and powder loads will start  from 1750fps and work up


 You sure you got that right, I have never even seen 200gr in 9.3 bore,  95gr, seams wrong,
 Been trying for ages to source 235gr Norma pojectials for mine. Picked up a box of lapua 286gr today.
 The husky doesn't seam to be too fussy, so far everything in 286gr I have tried (Norma, hornady and lapua)  3-4" group 5 shot group over irons at 100m. :Cool:

----------


## roostershooter

southernman, the 235 gr come up on trademe sometimes, here in nz

----------


## roostershooter

I use the speer 270 grn as a goto pill for general shooting, have 286grn laupa megas along with some woodleighs but for a good strong projecvtile I like the Rhino 286 grn or 320

----------


## M03

I had a Husqvarna in the calibre, great rifle as I wonder why I sold it. This calibre is making a real come back I hear with Samber hunters over in Aus.

----------


## roostershooter

My 9.3x62
20.5 inch barrel
Leupold FX11 2.5x20
QD rings

----------


## Spudattack

That is awesome, Dumoulin is a fantastic rifle builder, i am very jealous!
I had the priveledge of handling a custom .505 Gibbs take-down rifle they had built for one of my uncles clients, the workmanship was second to none, it was featured in an article in Magnum (south african hunting and firearm magazine) a couple of years ago, i'll see if i can find it and post it for you.  :Grin:

----------


## roostershooter

cheers spud, that would be cool :Thumbsup:

----------


## CZ Lux

well I finally have my 9.3x62... its a Husqvarna 640. I have just put 20 rounds through it. I am loading a 250gr Woodleigh PP SN and at the moment grouping 50mm at 100m with the open sights...

----------


## john m

I need to check the gun safe, looks just like mine without the scope. Those Woodleigh's will work real well on all NZ game animals. A good recoil pad will help tame the top loads when shooting targets.

----------


## CZ Lux

Yep Id like to get a recoil pad fitted, more so as that bloody plastic one sure slides around on the shoulder! Has anyone had a play round with casting their own projectiles for these.. or other calibers?

----------


## roostershooter

there is a guy selling 260 grn 9.3 casts on trade me

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Wouldnt mind one in a Sako Black Bear or Kodiak for a guiding gun on big game. Someday!

----------


## Spudattack

> Wouldnt mind one in a Sako Black Bear or Kodiak for a guiding gun on big game. Someday!


Nah, If you are guiding you want controlled round feed for anything that can bite you, horn you or trample you!

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

My plan was to hand the client the gun, climb a tree and say "there he is shoot him"  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

but jokes aside, they are controlled feed I'm pretty sure?

----------


## oneipete

Yes huskys are controlled feed.  Unsure about sako..

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

I was just being polite, they are. I have a sako 85 Bavarian (you would never guess from my name) and it is along with all Sako 85's

----------


## oneipete

> Yep Id like to get a recoil pad fitted, more so as that bloody plastic one sure slides around on the shoulder! Has anyone had a play round with casting their own projectiles for these.. or other calibers?


Get in contact with   Trade Me - Listings from robertw1    He casts his own etc.

I have a 6 cavity mold with one HP 286 grain that I have not used as of yet with 2000 GC's.  Had to sort the rifle stock out first before I even thought of reloading for it.

----------


## Spudattack

They say they are, while they are more controlled than a run of the mill push-feed, they are not a true mauser type controlled feed like CZ, Mauser, Winchester, Kimber, Ruger M77 etc.

----------


## Spudattack

Sort of, they are more controlled than a push feed but not a true mauser type non-rotating extractor like the Mauser, Winchester, CZ, Kimber etc. which is what you are after for dangerous game, not putting the Sako down, they are awesome rifles, you just don't see many guides that hunt DG using them because of that reason.

----------


## Spudattack

Sorry, PC f-ing around, didn't mean to post that twice, thought it had frozen!

----------


## oneipete



----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Actually a debate my brother and I have had is that we hope to do hunts on buffalo up north in the next few years and are tossing up between a 9.3x62 and 375H&H, would also be good for thick country sambar hunting. What are your thoughts @Spudattack ?

----------


## john m

Both would be fine I have both and would have to toss a coin. 9.3 lighter if a long carry is on the cards but that old Water Buffalo wont know if it is a 9.3x62 or a 375 H&H when you smack him in the chest. Hell I shot over 60 with 44 mag and factory 240 gr a few with a 45-70 and factory lead and some with a 12 ga with steel and lead solids.Also 2 with a bow, mostly on my own with no backup except for the bow hunting where my then to be wife carried the 44 mag just in case, and she can shoot!

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Very true, my old man and his mate (who was a kiwi that died a few years back now) went hunting buff with the old .270 and had no problems with it. The thing I've learnt from my very short time guiding is it doesnt matter how effective I am, you have no idea of the blokes you're taking and their capabilities. A bloke about a month back from 100 m was shooting about a 15" group. Have to say he managed the deer alright but it was only about 40 m away. And then I've hunted with (but not guided on) a bloke that clean missed a sambar stag from 40 m. Some people boggle the mind!

----------


## CZ Lux

Has anyone come across this slight deforming of brass when FL resizing? Any ideas?

----------


## john m

Yes I've had it with 9.3x64. The dreaded donut. Brass flows into the neck and needs to be reamed out, do it before resizing. I use a 9.5mm drill bit turned by hand. If a projectile will not drop into a fired but not sized case you have a donut. Plenty of info on google.

----------


## CZ Lux

Fantastic! thanks very much John that makes perfect sense! I have been told all sorts; my rifle stuffed, my dies are stuffed, I'm using sh!t brass...  until I googled dreaded donut this evening I couldn't find anything! Thanks again.

----------


## rob270



----------


## CZ Lux

Woohoo! Nice pic! What model is your rifle! Where are you hunting there?

----------


## rob270

Pictured is Gunsmith Rob Blomfield, with a custom 338/06. Have to say the 338/06 is very impressive performer.

----------


## stug

Woohooo!! Just joined the club! Bought Tentman's Mauser Oberndorf. I've got the green light for a trip to Africa in a few years so figured I needed an African rifle rather than carbon fibre and stainless steel.

----------


## john m

We need a picture or two Stug.

----------


## stug

I should have it by the end of the week so will put up some pics then.

----------


## Pointer

@john m I have to comment on the photos you put up, great pics!

----------


## LJP

Hmmm I'm contemplating pulling the trigger on a purchase of a 9.3x62 barrel for my Blaser R93

----------


## Barefoot

There was a Browning Bar in this calibre on trademe just the other week. It would be an interesting combination.

----------


## stug

Here is mine, Mauser oberndorf made sometime between 1924 and 25. Came from Rhodesia were it probably shot buffalo, kudu impala etc. I hope to take it back to Africa in a few years time. In the meantime I will have to imagine spiral horns on deer.

----------


## john m

Very nice. It looks like there's plenty of history with that one.

My 9.3x64

----------


## Tentman

Stug - I'll ring you in a few days when I have as spare evening to pass on the Rhodesian stories that came with your rifle - for now I'll just say that it was owned by the Howat family from new!!

----------


## LJP

> Very nice. It looks like there's plenty of history with that one.
> 
> My 9.3x64
> Attachment 28925


That looks awfully familiar - Saw something like that many years ago in the Hunting & Fishing store in Taupo.

----------


## john m

LJP I think your memory is correct it also sat in a Rotorua shop for 3 yrs. The price was a bit high and most hunters had never ever heard of the caliber. It came with dies, projectiles and loaded rounds. I picked up 60 new RWS cases when last in Aussie. With top handloads it is has a slight edge over the 375 H&H which is rather a handfull in such a light rifle.

----------


## stug

Just got back from shooting the 9.3x62 for the first time. The recoil was pretty stout, especially with the 286gr loads and they were only doing 2227 fps. Still the rifle only weighs 7.5lbs and has no recoil pad. I ran the numbers through a recoil calculator and it came up with 31 ft/lbs of recoil. That is about the same as my 9.5lb 7RUM shooting 180gr at 3200 fps. But that has a limbsaver and a muzzle brake.
I think I will get a slip on recoil pad for it, for when I practice with it.

----------


## john m

A good pad will make all the difference 31 ft/lbs is not that much and the body and brain will get used to it with more use. The recoil wont come hunting with you anyway, it does like to be with me at the range and a slip on limbsaver is worth its weight in gold.

----------


## stug

I recently took my Mauser 9.3x62 to Kaikoura for a hunt, Saw a few deer, chamois, goats and pigs. The only animal I got close to was a billy goat at 75yds. One 286gr Norma to the shoulder was enough to put him down.

----------


## LJP

Stug,
It's pretty cool taking classic calibres for a hunt. I have fond memories of a Mauser 9.3x62 factory sporter that I shot a lot of game with open sights. Even took out my Ruger RSM in 375HH for a goat hunt "just because"

----------


## john m

stug
Was that the Norma Alaska or the Oryx I have both but have not yet used the 286 Alaska on animals as the Oryx does such a great job.

----------


## stug

> stug
> Was that the Norma Alaska or the Oryx I have both but have not yet used the 286 Alaska on animals as the Oryx does such a great job.


286 Alaska, I got a packet of ammo off tentman when I got the rifle. There was a bigger entrance wound than exit. The billy was standing above us, hit in the centre of the shoulder and exited beside the spine.

----------


## john m

Speer 270 gr at 80 yds today "just because"

----------


## Toby

I need a 9.3x62 now

----------


## 199p

go bigger toby

----------


## akaroa1

Nice to see some other 9.3x62s in use.
I have a 9.3x62 Blaser barrel with factory Mag-na-port that I use on both my R93 stocks.
Either 285 grain Lapua Megas or 300 grain Swift A Frame handloads. 
Everything I have ever put through it groups abount 1" @ 100m.

Sika shot at close range in bush


9.3x62 perfect for shooting big cats


Maybe just go for head shots when using 9.3x62

----------


## john m

Tried the Woodleigh 9.3 320 gr RN SP at 2230 fps, penetrated 580 mm into virgin soil thats about 200 mm more than the .375 Hornady 300 gr RN SP at 2620 fps did into the same dirt bank.

----------


## Gibo

That would hurt a whole heap John

----------


## southernman

Just ordered, a box of 250gr accubonds for mine today, and installed a peep sight, 
 waiting on dies to show up.

----------


## timattalon

> Hendrik
> I also have a very nice double rifle in .450x3 1/4" with about 15 loaded rounds *.7/08 whats that*?
> John


Possibly a projectile that goes bang on impact.....

----------


## john m

If anyone is interested H&F Rotorua have a new Tikka 9.3x62 $1199.00. Dies and 285gr oryx projectiles in stock too.

----------


## gamereaper

sauer 202   EAW Mounts with vx-6  1-6x20   guy behing the gun gets hurt just slightly less than the recipient of the 250 accubond at the other end

----------


## oneipete

My 12 year old prefers my 9.3x63 vastly over my 308. Though not when target shooting laying down.

----------


## mawzer308

Another 9.3x62 member here, the performance of this calibre is great. Complete pass through lengthwise on this young red.   @john m is that tikka still there?

----------


## Danny

There is one also at the Outsoorsman in Rotorua. I think it's new and is on for $1199. I looked hard at it. @mawzer308


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

@Danny was that wood blue or synthetic? Open sights?

----------


## john m

It sold in about 3 weeks. The one at the Outdoorsman may be the same one as it comes with dies, projectiles and cases. If it is, the reason its for sale again so soon is that a special rifle the guy really wanted came up and the 9.3 had to go to finance it.

----------


## mawzer308

Synthetic or wood stock?

----------


## Danny

> @Danny was that wood blue or synthetic? Open sights?


T3 stainless syn,  no open sights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Took my old 9.3x62 out for an overnight trip. It is scrubby open country so wasn't holding out much hope. Put the stalk on 3 stags, first 2 didn't work. But I got into 93yds of the third. Had to take the shot off my knees, dropped him on the spot. Didn't take any photos unfortunately as I had left my phone back at camp.

----------


## Harryg

Well done Stug 
Is this number 2 for the year ?
I might have a lead on a Sako 375 H&H down in Duners just have to find out if the guy stll has it for sale

----------


## jakewire

Harry, if you want a sako 375 I can get you one without you leaving town.

----------


## Harryg

Hi Jakewire I would be keen would be dependant on price and condition. 
Wouldn't want to pay silly money.

----------


## jakewire

I'll find out what he wants Harry, drop you a pm in a couple of days.

----------


## john m

Well done Stug what bullet were you using and how did it perform?

----------


## stug

@Harryg third deer for the year, first ever with the 9.3. @john m used a 286gr prvi partisan. Him the stag right where the neck joins the chest. Absolutely destroyed the vertebrae. Projectile exited.

----------


## Harryg

> I'll find out what he wants Harry, drop you a pm in a couple of days.


Thaat would be good thanks

----------


## stug

@Harryg good luck on the hunt for a .375. We might need to organise a big bore goat hunt next time

----------


## mawzer308

Nice stug, They certainly drop them don't they! Have had great success with the Hornady 286gr SP-RP projectiles.

----------


## Harryg

> @Harryg good luck on the hunt for a .375. We might need to organise a big bore goat hunt next time


Thanks you got me hooked. Will have to get something just depends whats out there if it's a .375 all good or what ever else  I would prefer one with open sights

----------


## 6.5mm-mag

I understand from a number of guys overseas that Reloader 17 is the powder that really makes this cartridge boogie. Not far behind its bigger brother the 9.3 x 64 Brenneke.

----------


## MSL

> Thanks you got me hooked. Will have to get something just depends whats out there if it's a .375 all good or what ever else  I would prefer one with open sights


What's your budget?

----------


## Harryg

> What's your budget?


Around $1000

----------


## southernman

> I understand from a number of guys overseas that Reloader 17 is the powder that really makes this cartridge boogie. Not far behind its bigger brother the 9.3 x 64 Brenneke.


 for sum reason, I think that R17 is a Normer powder, must go check threw my notes. 

Varget does pretty good to, 2600-2650 with a 250gr accubonds or TSX, and its nipping the heels of the 375 H&H, with a 260gr, in a lighter rifle, with one more down,

----------


## Martin358

i have used a 358 norma for about 30 years,similar to yours,  good knockdown and ive never wounded an animal

----------


## Rees

Mate ive used a 35 Whelen pretty extensively over the years on Sambar and Fallow over a GWP and with RN 225 grainers it was a Hammer out to 150m in bush. later used the Whelen on Buffalo up North.. Shes a Capable round. the 9.3 is the Same Same.


the 225s I thin kwas around 55gr 2208
and the 250gr hornadys were low load of 2400fps I thinks, 51gr or somethin.

slow an steady pushed far in

----------


## roostershooter

Good to see this post still active

----------


## mawzer308

How's everyones 9.3's been going? I've managed to shoot 3 this year with the 9.3, nothing moved from where it was hit. Have developed a new load of 65gr 2209 and 285gr Prvi projectiles. They shoot well on paper haven't chronographed them yet should be in the vicinity of 2300fps.

----------


## stug

I haven't had mine out since I shot a stag in April.

----------


## jakewire

I've had the stock off mine, bed and doing stock up
Needs to go back together just haven't done it yet as possibly going to send the barrelled action for a Cerakote, am spending a fair bit of time deciding whether it is worth it or not

----------


## Wildman

This thread should have a mandatory photo attachment for all posts mentioning such rifles

----------


## jakewire

here are a couple of lousy cell phone snaps of the stock with a few coats, has had 4-5 more since then

----------


## mawzer308

That looks really good mate

----------


## Timmay

Thats a bloody nice bit of wood Jake

----------


## jakewire

Cheers, chaps, yes, lucked into it really.

----------


## kawekakid

110 grain Makarov projectiles can be used in these rifles in 9.3x 57  not sure on 9.3x 62

----------


## southernman

I had my husky out two nights ago at the range, have fitted a peep sight, and now discovered that i can't get enough adjustment, 4-5" high at 25m, so have ordered a couple new front blade's in different heights now, 
 forgotten how much of an beast, a 7lb 9.3x62  is off the bags, 16 shots and I had had enough, 
 some one on Canada Gun nuts has a sako black bear, with 20 rounds threw it, 9.3x62 for sale for $1800, i hope its sold before six weeks in invoices, i just billed get paid.

----------


## mawzer308

Nice mate yeah the light huskys with the hard butt plates aren't the nicest off the bench. That's not a bad price on the Black bear, over here they go for around $3500 new. Currently a very nice Sako Grizzly 9.3 on TM at the moment.

----------


## Sideshow

> here are a couple of lousy cell phone snaps of the stock with a few coats, has had 4-5 more since then
> 
> Attachment 55636
> Attachment 55637


Looking good like the stock shape and also has some good fiddles and grain running thought there!

----------


## jakewire

> Nice mate yeah the light huskys with the hard butt plates aren't the nicest off the bench. That's not a bad price on the Black bear, over here they go for around $3500 new. Currently a very nice Sako Grizzly 9.3 on TM at the moment.


Yeah, my plastic but plate didn't last long at all.

----------


## homebrew.357

Well bugger me, there`s  plenty of hope for me then with my Sharps in 45-70, 420 gr, 70grs 3f black powder. Just have to wait a week for the smoke to clear to see if I hit anything,  :Thumbsup:  , 100mts at the range , don`t think the goats will like it. Cheers, Homebrew.357.
, Ok at the range, but hunting, it`s 12-1/2 lbs, :XD: , have made a sling for it.

----------


## homebrew.357

NO,!! If I did that the yank`s would shoot me. As backup and to stop my arm breaking will be taking my little .3030 bush gun, 'sudden death". takes no prisoners. Homebrew.357.

----------


## Sideshow

Attachment 32766

Looks like your dog knows how to shoot cats :XD:

----------


## gunner69skmc

I shoot a CZ550 Full Stock in 9.3x52.   I handload my own 286gr loads.   Everything I have shot has been a one shot kill,  and I love the rifle and caliber.

----------


## john m

I put the 9.3x64B to work this afternoon.

----------


## akaroa1

Can any of you other 9.3x62 users advise me what the drop figures are ( real world from actual use ) for your 286 / 300 grain loads and a 100m zero ?

I though I should use it more often as my mates are well geared up to take any long shots so can handle anything within 300m with the 9.3
Usually have my Leupold MK4 1.5-5 scope on it which has a SPR reticle so there are plenty of options for hold over marks at longer range like the bottom of the large circle and the 10 and 15 mil marks below that.




Its a great we scope and the SPR circle is ideal for just covering an animal evenly and knocking a big hole it.

----------


## stug

What's your load/muzzle velocity. 
My open sight Mauser with a 286gr doing a leisurely 2200fps has about 23" drop at 200yds from a 100yd zero.

----------


## akaroa1

> What's your load/muzzle velocity. 
> My open sight Mauser with a 286gr doing a leisurely 2200fps has about 23" drop at 200yds from a 100yd zero.


Both 286 Lapua Maga's and 300 Swift A frames @ 2300

----------


## norsk

I found 10 once fired 9.3X62 Cases at the Range today.

Free to the first person who can post a picture of Alison Holst outside the Kitchen or Steve Parr with a vehicle in the background.

----------


## Timmay

That sako on trade me has caught my eye a few times!

----------


## norsk

> I found 10 once fired 9.3X62 Cases at the Range today.
> 
> Free to the first person who can post a picture of Alison Holst outside the Kitchen or Steve Parr with a vehicle in the background.


No one wants the cases?

Beautiful Norma Brass?

----------


## Gibo



----------


## Ryan_Songhurst



----------


## LOC

i wonder how much of his coffee makes it past that moustache

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 56424


Fail, she's now in your kitchen!!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Fail, she's now in your kitchen!!


Dammit!

----------


## Boar Freak

> I found 10 once fired 9.3X62 Cases at the Range today.
> 
> Free to the first person who can post a picture of Alison Holst outside the Kitchen or Steve Parr with a vehicle in the background.


Any 444 brass on that range? Could do with 50 full length rather than the stupid short Hornady I have.

----------


## norsk

> Attachment 56417


WE have a winner!

PM me your  address and I'll send them over.

----------


## norsk

> Any 444 brass on that range? Could do with 50 full length rather than the stupid short Hornady I have.


Never seen any.

----------


## southernman

9.3 goddies, just finished installing rear lyman sight and .410 front sight, 
currently loading 20 rounds of 9.3 x62 lapua brass with 57.5 gr varget and a 270gr speer soft point.

----------


## jakewire

lt us know how the load goes please. I'm using 2209 , accurate enough but having trouble getting enough in the case
using 286gr hornady.

----------


## stug

56gr 2208 with a 286gr Prvi gives 2260ish in my Mauser.

----------


## john m

The Sika stag shot last week with 9.3x64B was 66 gr AR2208 and 270 gr Speer. High spine about 4" of back steak and backbone missing could still eat up to the big hole. Just a light plinking load at 2540 fps.
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## EdvinJones

The 9.3 x 62 is very close in power and performance to the 35 Whelen, which is a proven Elk killer. In fact, it's not far behind the .375 H&H in power! It's an old cartridge that we don't see much here in North America but it was very popular in Africa. I believe Norma makes new head stamped brass and possibly some others too but you can make you own easy enough by necking up 30-06 brass and trimming back to the proper length. It's generally recommended to expand the neck to .375 and then reduce to .366, or 9.3 mm's. RCBS makes dies for this cartridge.

----------


## jakewire

Welcome EdvinJones, hang around a bit and further the discussion, lapua 9.3x62 brass is pricey but fairly easy to get here.

----------


## Spudattack

Anyone know off hand if the 9.3 × 62 will fit in a standard long action, specifically a Brno ZKK600 action?

There is one on TM with a butchered, shot out barrel for a couple hundy and i am toying with the idea of graphing it and rebarreling it, of course with a set of folding leaf express sights and barrel band sling swivel.

Would make a nice sibling for my 7 × 64 ZKK.

Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

I am no expert or even a journeyman, but it looks like it should.
http://stevespages.com/jpg/cd3006.jpg
http://stevespages.com/jpg/cd93x62.jpg

----------


## Spudattack

Yeah, I am also thinking it should, bolt face and mag should be similar too so minimal mods should be needed.
Let's see what the Brno goes for, maybe my next project!

----------


## Spudattack

Looks like they actually made one, so should work!

Even better, anyone have a factory one?

----------


## southernman

Had the 9.3x62 out today, getting ready for a hunt in next few days, 
 New iron sights installed, still a bit high, so will knock out the .410" sight and put on the .445 tonight, or in morning.
 Varget 57.5 gr, with a CCI 200, lapua and a 270gr Speer, pretty happy with results, standing offhand at 25m, :Cool:  
 Tried a few loads of BLC-2, not quite as good, but was getting a bit beat down from recoil after a few sight adjustments,
 a 7lb 9.3x62, is pretty lively when you light it off. :Zomg:

----------


## FRST

Where are you guys sourcing most of your reloading material? (bullets/powder/cases) Here or overseas?

----------


## stug

All here. Gunworks have Prvi 286gr RN projectiles for about $90 a 100. A few places have lapua brass Gunworks, workshopinnovations

----------


## jakewire

As above

----------


## muzza

Spudattack - the 30-06 length action will handle the 9.3 x 62 . The 30-06 case is 61mm so shouldnt have any problems.

----------


## Spudattack

Yeah, cheers Muzza, it's looking promising, been doing it bit of research and it should handle the 9.3x64 Brenneke too.

Will keep looking for a suitable donor, that one went for way too much!
I prefer the straight stock too so probably for the best.

----------


## FRST

Man, the old brass is pretty pricey, gotta bite the bullet though I guess (pardon the pun) heh heh heh

----------


## john m

My 9.3x64B RWS brass was $70/box of 20. I have close to 100 as some came with the rifle, it will out last me (very good quality).

----------


## CZ Lux

I have some brass, dies and projectiles here, I was thinking about putting on TM... hadnt quite made up my mind if I could part with it?? But not getting the use at the mo so sure there's a good home out there

----------


## FRST

> I have some brass, dies and projectiles here, I was thinking about putting on TM... hadnt quite made up my mind if I could part with it?? But not getting the use at the mo so sure there's a good home out there


Check your pm's

----------


## southernman

found this load data, might be of interest for sum of you guys, 
http://1587510142.rsc.cdn77.org/RRoo...utFormulas.pdf
 I tried CFE223 with 60gr, under a 250gr accubond, and shot great with two three shot groups of 2.5", off hand, over irons at 50M, 
 going to put a scope on now, and really test loads.



 Over the last week I have fired 70 rounds, changed front blade three times from ..325 to .410 to .440, rear adjustable blade installed on barrel, and finally a williams peep, on rear scope mount. all full power loads in a 6lbs ten oz husky 98, glad its over for a bit.

 sorry for the sideways photo, but this stupid web sigh does that, and i don't know how to correct it, they are orientated correctly on my computer.

----------


## jakewire

Excellent shooting Southerman, that speer load looks positively dangerous

----------


## southernman

> Excellent shooting Southerman, that speer load looks positively dangerous


Yea, not bad, but that's 25 M off standing off hand, so ok, but will do for now, really need a high bench, to perform standing shots with a front bag, recoil is brutal sitting down as rifle is very light. I am happy to have the new irons dialed in, took 9.3 out for a walk, for a whitetail deer yesterday, but heavy snow  and fire damage made for a tough day, with no deer seen.

----------


## Gibo

@norsk has sent me 10 norma cases in this. Anyone keen on it? Also some other things ive never seen? Stripper clips and a somethingorother

----------


## Gibo

Free to good home

----------


## Gibo

The more i look at these cases the more i think i should get a chamber to wrap around them  :Grin:

----------


## norsk

> @norsk has sent me 10 norma cases in this. Anyone keen on it? Also some other things ive never seen? Stripper clips and a somethingorother


Stripper kilps for mauser K98 and a stripper clip for loading AR15 mags

----------


## mawzer308

> Free to good home
> Attachment 57969


Keen on the brass @Gibo chur.

----------


## Gibo

Pm me your address mate

----------


## mawzer308

Pm inbound

----------


## Gibo

Will send tomorrow

----------


## Desert rd

Havnt used the 9.3 but I've had my 35Whelen for close on 20yrs and have clocked up a couple of hundred deer with it.Favorite load is with 225gr game kings but when they aren't in hard antler I've been trying 200gr Hornady superformance,love this rifle.

----------


## oneipete

Just spotted on Tm, for those interested.     9.3 husky, a Graeme champion special.

9.3x62 Husqvarna | Trade Me

----------


## jakewire

Looks in good nick

----------


## mawzer308

Beaut rifles the 640's loved mine.

----------


## jakewire

What did you do with that @mawzer308, I think I just read the story of you getting it, on the other forum last night.
At least it may have been you, seem to remember the Mawzer name.

----------


## mawzer308

Yeah would've been me mate, sold it another forum member down on the westcoast to fund my 9.3x62 Maral.

----------


## jakewire

And a damn good reason that was to.

----------


## john m

The Nosler 250 gr AB at 2510 fps makes a decent crater.

----------


## mikee

I hope to be hunting soon with my "9.5 x 53 Improved" is that near enough to 9.3 x 62??

----------


## MSL

> I hope to be hunting soon with my "9.5 x 53 Improved" is that near enough to 9.3 x 62??


No

----------


## john m

It has a 9 in it so it must be good.

----------


## stretch

> It has a 9 in it so it must be good.


It has a ".", a 6, a 2, an x, a 3 and a 9 in it. All it needs is a 7 in front.

----------


## mikee

> It has a 9 in it so it must be good.


and it looks the part I hope

----------


## jakewire

Well got the old girl back together again and out at the range today
100 meters 65.3 grains of 2209 with 286gn Hornady SP-RP
Group shot in two parts as I had difficulty believing the first two and had to go look,
 then settled  for the other two and stuffed it up, still happy enough at 100 m for a 50+ year old rifle

50m rock

50 meter rock afterwards

Husqvarna 9.3x62, and Leupold 2.5-8x36

----------


## outdoorlad

I see there is a Husky on t/me that looks tidy

----------


## stug

Go for it @outdoorlad

----------


## jakewire

Yip
You need it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## outdoorlad

> Go for it @outdoorlad


I've got to pay the stock builder first  :Grin:

----------


## stug

Nearly done

----------


## john m

Yep go for it they work so much better than the paper ballistics indicate. Jakewire my Husky shoots just the same as yours with that 65+gr load not the fastest but all bullets touching at 100. I will take accuracy over a few extra fps anyday.

----------


## jakewire

I'm pretty happy now John, was a little bit more wayward before bedding but minute of charging mouse at 25 and closing now.

----------


## mawzer308

> Well got the old girl back together again and out at the range today
> 100 meters 65.3 grains of 2209 with 286gn Hornady SP-RP
> Group shot in two parts as I had difficulty believing the first two and had to go look,
>  then settled  for the other two and stuffed it up, still happy enough at 100 m for a 50+ year old rifle
> Attachment 61407
> 50m rock
> Attachment 61408
> 50 meter rock afterwards
> Attachment 61409
> ...


Nice work mate and beautiful rifle, Managed to tip this young Sika over just before xmas with the 9.3.

----------


## xor

I bought a 9.3x62 Husqvarna to try out the calibre. I need to get it to the range to try out, but I wanted to see if any husky pros can answer some questions for me:

1) The rifle is a plain wood stock in good condition but there is a small crack in the area in front of the trigger guard that needs a repair. Also, I don't see any metal cross bolts anywhere for reinforcement. The recoil lug area is of concern considering the age of the rifle. Should I have a gunsmith install a hidden reinforcement here to potentially save the stock from abuse? Is glass bedding to strengthen the stock worth doing? I like the stock and want to keep it as original as possible, but at the same time I don't want recoil to destroy it either if I can do somethings to stop it before.

2) I'd like to run iron sights on this rifle along with a scope when I feel like it. What kind of rear peep site are people using on these rifles? I'd assume one that fits on a weaver style base is easiest, but I'm worried it could be too high vs. one that could mount on the receiver directly.

3) What scope bases are people running on this rifle? I am going to drop a 1-4 or 1-6X scope on it with 25-30mm tube to keep it light and simple.

4) I'm going to load up Woodleigh bullets in 286gr. Any recommendations on powder (I have 2208 and 2209) and starting loads to work up to?

Looking forward to getting this out to do the business on some deer. Maybe even during the roar. Any input appreciated.

----------


## jakewire

Welcome in XOR
Lets see
I cannot help you  with 1.
2, I have the original irons on mine and it will shoot minute of anything at 50yrs, I haver not tried further.
3. I have weaver bases on mine 2.5-8 scope now.
4 . I use 2209 for the 286 Hornady SP-RP am getting good accuracy at a slowish 2350 odd.

Hope this was of some use
There are heaps of people here who know so much more than me. they will chime in.

----------


## xor

> Welcome in XOR
> Lets see
> I cannot help you  with 1.
> 2, I have the original irons on mine and it will shoot minute of anything at 50yrs, I haver not tried further.
> 3. I have weaver bases on mine 2.5-8 scope now.
> 4 . I use 2209 for the 286 Hornady SP-RP am getting good accuracy at a slowish 2350 odd.
> 
> Hope this was of some use
> There are heaps of people here who know so much more than me. they will chime in.


Cheers. I will take the rifle to the local gunsmith and have them assess the stock.

I'm interested to test out the high velocity small bullet vs. low velocity big bullet debate first-hand. The 9.3 should fit the bill of big and slow. Plus, I'll be ready for any cape buffalo attacks in Fiordland.

The peep sight I'm hoping will be easier to use in darker conditions. I have used peep sights in service rile competitions out to 300+ yards and was hoping something like that could be fitted to this rifle. I don't want the target adjustments, but something rugged that can work like a ghost ring sight if that makes sense. A peep sight that can work reliably out to 100 yards or a little longer would be plenty.

----------


## jakewire

I also looked at whether it was worth looking at  ,say 250gr load, faster flatter
Then though, I have a 30 06 or that
From what I can gather, 9.3x 62 set at say 2.75 to  3" high at 100 with a 286gr bullet @ 2350 ...........
Well you do the math.

----------


## xor

Yeah. I have other calibres for faster/flatter too. The 9.3 I am going to roll with the 286gr. as it was intended. I have used pretty light and fast calibres in the past, but at typical hunting ranges they like to turn things into hamburger. I really want to see if the job can be done better with a bigger and slower projectile and not destroy a large amount of meat like a hand grenade going off. 

It looks like 3" high at 100 with a 286@2400 will get me to about 225 yards for max point blank. So holding top of shoulders at 300 if I need to push the range. That's plenty for any kind of hunting I'll be doing.

----------


## stug

My 1924 Mauser has no cross bolts and the stock is fine apart from a small chip at the tang. 
You probably will find a peep on the bases will be too high for the front sight, but I think Talley do a peep that mounts on their bases. 
Otherwise you might find a side mounted peep that swings out of the way. My old Bsa 22 has a Parker Hale peep like it, but I think they are like hens teeth.

----------


## john m

My 1952 Husky has the beechwood stock and no cross bolts it's fine.



The 9.3x64 on a military Mauser has the cross bolt and came with a Williams peep but I would prefer a steel sight.





The most accurate and fastest killing DRT bullet in my 9.3's is the Norma Oryx at 2320 fps from the 62 and 2500 from x64B.

----------


## akaroa1

Hi John

What were the projectiles recovered from ?

I have yet to recover one from an animal with my 9.3x62.
But haven't managed to get onto any wild cattle beasts yet.
Using 286 gr Lapua mega's and 300gr swift A-frame's.

----------


## john m

Likewise Akaroa never had one stop in an animal. Those samples all recovered from the same medium soft damp volcanic soil. The Oryx retained all most all it's weight and mushroomed most the Speer 270 lost 120 gr.

----------


## stug

@john m  @akaroa1  this might explain the projectile differences. Note the pics are not mine, I "borrowed" them from nitroexpress.com

----------


## mawzer308

I've found the 270gr speers to be somewhat explosive at close ranges, made a real mess on the animals, fragments all through the wound channel.

----------


## stug

The 286gr prvi works well and is cheap too. Gunworks has/had them for $86 for 100 projectiles.

----------


## jakewire

That's a good price, I will try some of them.

----------


## mawzer308

Yep the 285gr privis work well and shoot well in my rifle, good terminal performance on game too.

----------


## xor

Thanks for all the information. I'll check out the Privi bullets. I would like to try Partitions as well eventually but they are not in great supply around here it seems in 9.3.

This article below is some testing of various 9.3x62 bullets into an elephant carcass to test penetration and weight retention. The Oryx did well. So did the Woodleighs. This test though was really shooting a tough animal hide so not sure how it translates to thin skinned NZ game. But it provided some interesting results:

http://www.northforkbullets.com/imag...%20Article.pdf

I took my Husqvarna apart tonight to clean it and give it a good inspection. The rifle weight is 3.09kgs (6lbs. 13.5ozs) which is pretty good. It is over 1lb. lighter than my bare weight Sako and about the same as my modern bare weight Winchester M70 Extreme Stainless. Not bad for a rifle that is over 50 years old. Husqvarna was making lightweight rifles before lightweight rifles were cool. 

I got my dies in and will soon have the brass. Once I get a scope mounted I can do some load development and see where this all shakes out.

----------


## LOC

a brand spanker 9.3x62 Sako Grizzly on the yellow site will get all you guys frothing

----------


## roostershooter

I have a spear set of 9.3x62 full length dies if anyone is interested

----------


## oneipete

Prvi Partizan 9.3x62 285gr SP Ammunition x 20                $36 a pack.

Gunworks has a heap of these if anyone is interested. Very nice price, i've bought a bunch already.   
    TM Listing #: 1365123289

----------


## nak

I recently picked up a Tikka Battue in 9.3x62 for a light backpacking rifle. Makes a great short barrel sambar cannon, and shoots straight as well - below is the first group I shot with at 100m with cheap S&B 286gn factory ammo.

IMG_2352 by nak _80, on Flickr

----------


## mawzer308

> Prvi Partizan 9.3x62 285gr SP Ammunition x 20                $36 a pack.
> 
> Gunworks has a heap of these if anyone is interested. Very nice price, i've bought a bunch already.   
>     TM Listing #: 1365123289


I bought a few packets too, rude not to at that price! They still have a few available.

----------


## john m

That's what my groups look like. Mine shoot that way with all 286 gr load combinations tested so far.

----------


## Sarvo

I am glad I stumbled onto this thread

Have a Custom Mauser 9.3 x62 Husqvarna

Kevin Gaskell walnut stock custom build for the action etc 
Husqvarna Mauser control fed action with custom bolt handle 
23" original barrel 
Decelerator recoil pad
All gunsmith work carried out by Allan Carr.

----------


## Sarvo

> I bought a few packets too, rude not to at that price! They still have a few available.


Thanks for that info
I was meant to get 100 S&B rounds with the rifle - but guy never fronted with the ammo.
So this ammo be OK - bloody cheap.
Norma (if its still avalible 120$

----------


## jakewire

Beautiful rifle Sarvo.

----------


## Sarvo

> Beautiful rifle Sarvo.


Yes - total build cost be 7k+ I imagine
The Gaskell stock was $4500

Will most likely sell it one day - to frightened to fire the beast  :Mouse:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Will most likely sell it one day - to frightened to fire the beast



LOL it is but a baby  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Harryg

Bring in down to the big bore shoot. I'm sure we are still having it again in the new year, and we could get you onto a few wallaby

----------


## erniec

That is pretty

----------


## mikee

> That is pretty


and that is an understatement  :Grin:

----------


## mawzer308

Beautiful rifle mate, you have to get out and shoot her. They are not bad on the shoulder, think 30-06 firing 200gr projectiles and then a bit more. You'll be fine especially with that recoil pad :Wink:

----------


## 300_BLK

Anyone tried a short barrel on a 9.3 for bush work with a suppressor?

----------


## mikee

> Anyone tried a short barrel on a 9.3 for bush work with a suppressor?


I have a 16 inch barreled  suppressed 375wsm which I get 250gn ttsx going 2750fps

----------


## jakewire

You'll be damn pleased it is suppressed Mikee. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

> You'll be damn pleased it is suppressed Mikee.


yep, If you swap the suppressor for the T3 Loudner then its really really really loud.

 I am considering though pulling the barrel and putting a 30cal one on in 30 Nosler or 300RUM to try and keep up with my mate on the longrange plates as my SAUM is running out off puff at distance

----------


## akaroa1

there is a tidy Husqvarna 9.3x62 listed on trademe at the moment.
Dies and cases also.
Nothing to do with me.

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...1409638458.htm

----------


## jakewire

Yeah looks tidy enough but I read it as he will make dies etc availibe at an extra after rifle sold, eg at an extra cost, could be wrong though
It's not really a big bore either is it, more medium I would have thought.

I sort of hope without being nasty that he doesn't get that price for the bare rifle as it then starts putting those older huskys out of reach for a lot of folk, whereas at the moment 900- 1k for a pretty  good one say the 1640 is fair, earlier with the original Mauser FN action somewhat cheaper , well that's what I think.

----------


## 300_BLK

I agree Jakewire. I have seen them for sale around $600-800 for that exact rifle.

I see you can get a new Sauer 100 for about $1200.

Might be the go.

Anyone know how they perform in a short 16-18" barrel

----------


## stug

Shouldn't be too bad  a few European makers like Blaser do 9.3x62 in short barrels. Might be closer to 20" rather than 16" though. BLC-2 is suppose to be amazing with the 9.3x62, that is a reasonably fast powder. 
I'm using a minimum load of 2208 with a 286gr projectile in my 24" for 2250ish fps. A max load in a short barrel will probably be similar.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I use the 270 SPs at 2150 or 2425fps in the CZ, depending on how hard I want it to boot  :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm not sure how strong the 9.3 projectiles are & how well they will work on our small game as the muzzle velocity drops.

It will still make a biggish hole though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stug

This will help you decide which projectile (pics stolen from Nitroexpress.com)

----------


## 300_BLK

Cheers guys,

I figure the slow speeds will make it similar to a 45-70 or pistol cartridge in terms of killing power.

The Privi factory loads look to do the business quite well.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Thanks @stug

Those 270 Speers look to have a thin jacket  :Have A Nice Day: 

Will try some 232 Normas  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo

Any of you guys (or know someone else) who may be interested in the Husky of mine back on page 9 - make an offer.

I intended taking it to East Europe/Russia to sell  (that is why I bought  her)
They are very popular Boar rifle - were they shoot off stands at "driven" game.

Look at this vid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBj5xdwUOME

----------


## 300_BLK

Can't see it mate

----------


## Sarvo

> Can't see it mate


What the UTube - or the Rifle ??
UTube working

----------


## 300_BLK

Rifle,

Is it the Blaser thats for sale? thought you said Husky...

Might be missing something

----------


## MSL

> Rifle,
> 
> Is it the Blaser thats for sale? thought you said Husky...
> 
> Might be missing something


Custom stocked husky

----------


## stug

@300_BLK post #259 back on page 18

----------


## Sarvo

> Rifle,
> 
> Is it the Blaser thats for sale? thought you said Husky...
> 
> Might be missing something


This Husky

----------


## 300_BLK

I see, not page 9 then.

What a lovely gun!

What is the asking price?

----------


## Sarvo

> I see, not page 9 then.
> 
> What a lovely gun!
> 
> What is the asking price?


Yes - page 9 - just back 1 from here.
Open to offers - but it will only be a collector or someone who wants a unique customised version.
Offer needs to start with a 3 and have more than 2 zeros after it 
Rifle with rings and bases. Freighted

----------


## MSL

$300.0

----------


## jakewire

Damn MSL , wish I was smart enough to have thought of that
It is a beautiful Rifle Svaro

----------


## Sarvo

> $300.0


more than 2 zeros after it  :Omg:  :Psmiley: 
The forking Stock cost 4500  :Angry:

----------


## Sarvo

> Damn MSL , wish I was smart enough to have thought of that
> It is a beautiful Rifle Svaro


Yes it is
If you held it you be even more impressed.
I can't use it were I live (scare the living crap out of the neighbours for 2 miles)
Bought it to take to Russia - but that not going to happen now for 2 years at least
Worth 4-5k Euro over there. Mind you - those chaps who hunt Boar drives are super rich and just like to show off something that their mates don't/can't have  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300_BLK

Good luck

----------


## mawzer308

> I agree Jakewire. I have seen them for sale around $600-800 for that exact rifle.
> 
> I see you can get a new Sauer 100 for about $1200.
> 
> Might be the go.
> 
> Anyone know how they perform in a short 16-18" barrel


Key is to keep impact velocities high as most projectiles are designed for heavy game and are fairly stout therefore expansion is an issue. Certainly don't want to try shooting anything below 1800fps.

The speer 270's are quite soft and do alot of damage as you have seen. 

The privis also are reasonabley soft but hold together well on deer. 

If you did chop the barrel it would be a 150yd gun.

----------


## akaroa1

I just chronographed my various 9.3x62 ammunition on hand.
22" Blaser R93 barrel magna-ported.
Leupold MK4 1.5-5

PRVI            286 grain reloads     2250 FPS average

Lapua mega 286 grain Factory     1949 FPS average !!!!

Swift A-Frame 300 grain reloads   2126 FPS average

The purpose of this was to pick up some long lost data and work out the MIL corrections to be able to use the reticle of my Leupold MK4 1.5-5 SPR reticle scope.



The 9.3 is zeroed for 100m and I wanted to be know the values and hold over to be able to use the 2.5 MIL marks and clearly marked 5 MIL circle, 10 and 15 MIL marks.
Obviously  this is a close range set up and mostly I just stick the circle over things and shoot.
But I would like to know where the projectile  " might land " a little further out.
Its a nice light rifle to carry with the short barrel and big hole through it, its my lightest Blaser / barrel /scope combination by far ... so its lively !!

The factory Lapua mega's were astonishingly slow and noticeably softer to shoot.
I got 100 Swift A-Frame's cheap a few years ago and they are very accurate and seem to at least open well enough  to get the job done despite being way over kill.

Has anyone got the numbers on the Factory PRVI 286 grainers that Gunworks are selling ?
They are so cheap that its not worth reloading.

----------


## Marty Henry

Probably off on a tangent but do any of you guys use cast bullets in your 9.3s, Im looking for a few  to try in an old cape gun in 9.3x 70 R

----------


## stug

@Mart Henry shooternz sells them, Check on trademe, he usually has them there.

----------


## Sideshow

> Yes it is
> If you held it you be even more impressed.
> I can't use it were I live (scare the living crap out of the neighbours for 2 miles)
> Bought it to take to Russia - but that not going to happen now for 2 years at least
> Worth 4-5k Euro over there. Mind you - those chaps who hunt Boar drives are super rich and just like to show off something that their mates don't/can't have


  @Sarvo hope when you go your not flying into St Petersburg. Saw the other day that all firearms are banned from coming through that port :Oh Noes:  just thought I'd give you the heads up. Make sure you take really warm boots and gloves you get very cold while standing waiting during the drives. I ended up buying some cheap snow boots as my feet went like ice blocks on my last driven boar shoot and that was only in France. Good only knows how cold it gets out there!
Liked the second utube video of all the close calls. Ha when they come in man they come in fast! Most of the guys I shoot with in France do so over open sights our have quick detach mounts as each drive is different. You can be standing in the thick stuff for one and in the open for the next.
Hope you get out there.
I'd like to try Turkey as being a Muslim country the general population don't touch boar as it's a dirty animal so they get very BIG.
Oh love the rifle!

----------


## Sideshow

Oh another thing to be aware of is there regs for legal game bullet weight.
Pretty sure with that canon you will be fine though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

> Oh another thing to be aware of is there regs for legal game bullet weight.
> Pretty sure with that canon you will be fine though


Cheers for that
I know all about Russian winters.
More than likely be Hungarian Boar - but yes many Russian regions too.
I don’t think I will be taking the rifle now - as it won’t be going at least for 2 years (we used to go every year)
That calibre is also very popular in Germany and Austria.
I would just love to see the guys look at that customized Husky - they love to have something that their mates can't have.

Anyone on here been to Kamchatka region hunting ??
(Russia - above Vladavostok)

----------


## Ridgeman

I've come to this thread a bit late and haven't read the last twenty pages so excuse me if I repeat what's been said.
I use a 9.3x62 barrel on my Blaser R93.
Shooting 320 grain Woodleighs at around 2150 fps.
Test shot on a big Rusa saw him go about 20 metres after a broadside heart explosion.
Took the set up to Zambia for first time Buffalo hunt as intended.
First Buff was head on chest shot. Buff staggered about five metres and fell over dead. Range was about 60m.
Next Buff was another head on but from about 140 m. He ran, fell, got up and staggered to a tree where he sat down very sick. Finished him off to be humane as he was dying.
Hartebeest was again facing and chest shot saw him run about twenty metres loosing all his hydraulic fluid on the way !
Love the heavy for calibre moderate speed approach. Quality bullets helped.
Love the calibre.

----------


## stug

Nice, there was story on Africahunting recently about a guy shooting 2 giraffe with his 9.3x62. He had no issues.

----------


## akaroa1

> I just chronographed my various 9.3x62 ammunition on hand.
> 22" Blaser R93 barrel magna-ported.
> Leupold MK4 1.5-5
> 
> PRVI            286 grain reloads     2250 FPS average
> 
> Lapua mega 286 grain Factory     1949 FPS average !!!!
> 
> Swift A-Frame 300 grain reloads   2126 FPS average
> ...


I picked up some of the PRVI Partizan 9.3x62 285 grain ammo last week.
$36 / 20 =$1.80 per round so pretty good value compared to reloading.

Average velocity *2229* FPS in my 22" Blaser barrel
Factory quoted velocity *2263* so bang on considering my shortish barrel.
Grouped around 30mm and that is with the limitation of the 5 power maximum with 1.5-5 scope.

Makes the very expensive Lapua 286 factory ammo only doing 1949 look pretty flaccid !

Now need to re zero as 60mm high at the moment.
Then check the 275m hold over calculated for the 2.5 MIL hash mark and Im off to blow a big hole in something tasty.

----------


## Fireflite

Not sure if anything discussed earlier but want to start load development for my CZ 550 FS.
I use 2209 in my 6.5 Creedmoor and 7x64 so would like to try it in the 9.3.
The ADI Site lists 2209 but refers to a 24" barrel with a 1:10 twist 64Grs starting weight using a 286 Nos Part.
Mine is a 20.5" barrel with a 1:14 twist and will be trying 286 Hornady Interlocks.
Whats your thoughts on powder starting weight?

----------


## jakewire

I use 2209 in my Husky
barrel three inches longer though Fireflite
use 65.3gr of 2209 in a Laupa case for around 2340Fps but the case is really full and I've bought a long drop funnel to get it in so the bullet will seat to my satisfaction.
I've persevered with this 2209 as 
1- I have heaps and 2 - it is rather accurate in my rifle
however, if it continues to annoy me I'll switch to 2208 and see what I get there 
Perhaps another brand of case may be able to fit more 09  in.

 I started at 62gn without any problems @3.27"

Sorry edit to add using 286g Hornady interlock as well as a 0.37 comparator now for 2.627" 
2340 speed may be optimistic , the Shooting chrony chrony must have been having a generous day. seem to be averaging just over 2260 with the magneto speed

----------


## Fireflite

@jakewire what bullet are you using?

----------


## jakewire

Just edited my post as yours came in as I realized I hadn't said.
Same bullet
Hornady 286gr SP-RP interlock

----------


## stug

I'm using 56gr 2208 with 286gr Prvi getting  about 2250fps from 24" barrel. Apparently BLC-(2) is the best powder for velocity.

----------


## jakewire

Where do you get that from Stug, I could google it I suppose, not something I've come across, BLC- (2) I mean

----------


## Fireflite

I will give 61gn a start as ADI recommend a start of 64gn.

----------


## jakewire

Harvey recommended a start of 64 as well but I was having trouble fitting it in so wondered if it was a misprint and went way back just incase
he also says  67 will give 2410fps but there ain't no way I'm fitting 67grs of 2209  in my cases.

----------


## stug

> Where do you get that from Stug, I could google it I suppose, not something I've come across, BLC- (2) I mean


Nitroexpress.com I'll see if I can find the thread

----------


## Fireflite

> Harvey recommended a start of 64 as well but I was having trouble fitting it in so wondered if it was a misprint and went way back just incase
> he also says  67 will give 2410fps but there ain't no way I'm fitting 67grs of 2209  in my cases.


Do you think its a cock up between IMR4350 and H4350?

----------


## jakewire

I'm not sure but I wasn't game to try his heavier ones.
I'd do exactly what you are thinking of doing, go from 61 and see.
Powder's cheap, eyesight gets expensive rather quickly.

----------


## stug

Here is the BLC-2 data Forums.NitroExpress.com

----------


## jakewire

Cannot proceed Access Denied
Damn.

----------


## stug

Another good 9.3x62 reloading thread, also some other links in it

Forums.NitroExpress.com

----------


## stug

> Cannot proceed Access Denied
> Damn.


Bugger, you might need to be a member.

----------


## jakewire

Doesn't matter I'll google it, cheers for that.

----------


## stug

Here is some
You can easily extrapolate from Hodgdon's data.
They list for BLC2:

I use BLC2 in my own 9.3x62 it delivers higher speeds than Hodgdon's data shows. Hodgdon shows the same data for the 270gr., but also lists lighter bullets in the .376 Steyr cgt.with BLC2. The Steyr has a slightly larger case than the 9.3x62- by a couple gr.

I'm sure you can safely start at 64.0gr. and go from there, as pressure signs indicate.

The lighter bullet should give the same speed as the heavier one, with the same load. A chronograph is necessary when developing your own data. 
Hodgdon's listed Data - EVERYONE needs to purchase this Annual Manual. This data is from their 2004 manual.

270gr. Speer - 
starting load 60.0gr. - 2,338fps at 39,600CUP
maximum load- 66.0gr. - 2,548fps at 47,400CUP

----------


## stug

@Fireflite here is some CZ FS specific data  9.3x62 and re-loads - Graybeard Outdoors

Hi dakota elk slayer,

The lightest bullet I have used is 270 gr. However I have gotten good result using fed. 215 primers in a 
20" barrel. With a 250 gr. bullet in a 20" barrel, I would use a faster powder, H-4895, H-322, imr-4320,
or rl-12. I have gotten high velosity with Blc-2. With 62.5 grs. of Blc-2, using a 286 gr. bullet I get
2350 fps with a 20" barrel. With the CZ550 there is room to seat the bullet further out than 3.280.
The barnes 250 gr. tsx is long and would work well, I'm going to try it next, also I like the swift 250 gr.
swift bullet I'm also getting 2500 fps. apx. with 270 gr. speer bullet using 67 grs. of Blc-2.

----------


## jakewire

Thank you Stug.

----------


## southernman

Jakewire, here is sum load data. 
 including lots hodgdon powder options.


http://1587510142.rsc.cdn77.org/RRoo...utFormulas.pdf

----------


## oneipete

I know this thread is about 9.3 x 62... but as many on this thread are big bore fans...  in Hunting and fishing hamilton 3 days ago there is/was a 577 snider for sale ,$700 from memory. Second hand of course but doesnt look too bad. Black powder.  

If anyone was keen i could take some pics or grab it for them.

----------


## Tahr

> Here is some
> You can easily extrapolate from Hodgdon's data.
> They list for BLC2:
> 
> I use BLC2 in my own 9.3x62 it delivers higher speeds than Hodgdon's data shows. Hodgdon shows the same data for the 270gr., but also lists lighter bullets in the .376 Steyr cgt.with BLC2. The Steyr has a slightly larger case than the 9.3x62- by a couple gr.
> 
> I'm sure you can safely start at 64.0gr. and go from there, as pressure signs indicate.
> 
> The lighter bullet should give the same speed as the heavier one, with the same load. A chronograph is necessary when developing your own data. 
> ...


You would want to proceed with care, but I use CFE223 as a substitute for BLC-2. They seem to perform the same in my 7-08. BLC-2 is a very dirty burning powder.

----------


## Russian 22.

Does anyone know of anyone shooting 8mm 06? Found a mention about it on an American forum where they shoot old k 98 k with that caliber 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

Got the Browning 9.3 out today, Phil at Valley meats was kind enough to let me use his range. Tried the factory privi 9.3 ammo. Worked well with the last two confirmation shots touching after zeroing. No chronograph to test velocity but was very impressed, especially at $36 a box.

----------


## muzza

i have an 8mm-06. Havent shot it for a while but obviously load for it

----------


## akaroa1

Cheap 9.3x62 going on trademe at the moment.

Good bones and could clean up to be a nice shooter.

https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Lis...?id=1596454939

----------


## tanqueray

> Cheap 9.3x62 going on trademe at the moment.
> 
> Good bones and could clean up to be a nice shooter.
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Lis...?id=1596454939


Whoever threaded it and put that brake on it should be knee capped.

----------


## Spudattack

> Whoever threaded it and put that brake on it should be knee capped.


Poor thing has been butchered....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

> Poor thing has been butchered....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yip, horrible muzzle break isn't even required. Could still be cut, re crowned and a foresight attached. Could becworth the work if it went cheap.

----------


## mawzer308

> Poor thing has been butchered....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yip, horrible muzzle break isn't even required. Could still be cut, re crowned and a foresight attached. Could be worth the work if it went cheap.

----------


## john m

X64B 285gr  Prvi bullet at 90yds photo shows exit hole and minimal blood shot meat as usual with the 9.3.

Attachment 85603

----------


## oneipete

> Whoever threaded it and put that brake on it should be knee capped.


I find 9.3 to be pretty mild, even my 9 yr old son shoots mine. Loudness was an issue for him though, hate to think what the damn things like with a "loud-en-er" on it. lol

----------


## mawzer308

I've also found the prvi 285gr to be a consistently reliable killer with minimal meat damage.

----------


## mawzer308

Finally got around to chronographing the Prvi loads, came out at 2221fps average from a 22inch barrel. Pretty happy with that.

----------


## csmiffy

these interest me a bit.
I know they are big and slow (ish), so what sort of range are they effective to?
Do the cheaper ones like privi mushroom much or do they have to hit bone/only use on bigger animals etc?

----------


## nak

I've used mine a bit on sambar, bang flop every time. Although ranges have been mostly been inside 100m. 

A bloke I know who has shot more sambar than most, with a range of calibres (308's, 300win mag, 338 Lapua etc ) and he now favours the 9.3  it just kills them every time reliably and effectively. He shot some wild scrub cattle recently and the furtherest shot was around 300m - killed it well. Although a fair bit of holdover was required and it's not the sort of shot you'd take if there was a better option.

In my experience I wouldn't hesitate in taking a shot out to 200m. The cheap 286gn projectiles work well, the deer I've shot have been hit in the shoulder or just behind, never bothered trying to recover one.

----------


## stug

Range of the 9.3 depends a bit on the projectile. If you use a 250gr accubond you are probably good to 300yds. I shot a red stag with mine at 97yds with a 286gr prvi. 
With the right powder you can push a 286gr to 2400fps.

----------


## mawzer308

They are a genuine 200m gun with factory loads, can take them out to 300m with handloads and good procjectile choice.

In my experience the prvi projectiles are relatively soft and very accurate. They kill well anywhere from goats up to big reds, nothings walked away.

Longest shot Ive taken with the 9.3 was 186yds on a yearling red dropped on the spot shot was snug behind the shoulder.

----------


## oneipete

Reliably drops goats and fallow at 150m, left of a few shots at around 200 ish but requires a wee bit of holdover. Mostly 286gr  off the shelf multi flavour ammo. Pretty much whatever is cheapest.

 If i was after elephant or water buff cheapest might not be the best but because the goats and fallow deer dont know its not super expensive premium ammo they fall over anyway.  :Grin:

----------


## muzza

Last victims of my 9.3 were mr and missus goat playing mothers and fathers over the side of the hill as I stood above them. Killed them both with one shot - but they died happy.....

----------


## csmiffy

Good shit everyone. Only asking as I will be trying out by BSA Model E 303 in a few weeks time and if it shoots like junk it will need a rebarrel.
Its between 7mm rem mag, maybe a 30 cal mag or something like this.
Mind you its all dollars and cents and I know where there is a good priced P14 303 barrel so that is most likely.
The Privvi ammo for this cal is probably the best priced I've seen for any of my picks by a long shot.
Only thing wrong with that is there seems to be the odd one pop up that would be way cheaper than a rebarrel so maybe not for this thing.

----------


## jakewire

@southernman bought some PPU down for the last Big bore shoot
Shot close enough to my handloads of Hornady 286gr and 2209 to not make any difference at 100 yards

The we tried a steel plate at 200 +  still shot the same.
load going 2260 fps according to my crony, seems to work out 2  200yrds,

----------


## stug

@csmiffy the BSA Model E/p14 can be made into a beautiful rifle. This one is in 416 Rigby

----------


## csmiffy

@stug yup they can it might be my project but I doubt I'm up to that standard lol

----------


## stug

Yeah the guy that made that one is pretty talented. Search Dorleac & Dorleac.

----------


## mawzer308

Last time I had the 9.3x62 out was xmas so, it was long overdue for a work out. Managed to knock over 6 it should have been 8 but, a couple of rushed shots meant they got away. As usual the calibre and privi's worked well. Few legs for the pot and the dog can have the meat off of the billys.

----------


## Sarvo

[QUOTE=mawzer308;720082]Last time I had the 9.3x62 out was xmas so, it was long overdue for a work out. Managed to knock over 6 it should have been 8 but, a couple of rushed shots meant they got away. As usual the calibre and privi's worked well. Few legs for the pot and the dog can have the meat off of the billys.

So Browning come out in 9.3x62  - 
What other modern makes come out in 9.3x62 ??

----------


## mawzer308

Yip sure do Tikka, Mauser, Sako, Merkel, Ruger to name a few.

----------


## stug

Blaser do a 9.3x62

----------


## Flyblown

> Yip sure do Tikka, Mauser, Sako, Merkel, Ruger to name a few.


I’ve been looking at a Tikka T3x Battue in 9.3x62 as a woods gun for reds and big pigs.

I spent some time deciding on a BLR in .338 Win but can’t find one of those, looked at the other lever actions too. I won’t spend up large on a straight pull as I’ve never seen what’s so special about them. So I did some practicing with my T3 Stainless Laminate in .308 a little while ago, just wanted to see how I went with 3-4 quick shots off hand at A4 paper targets spaced 10m apart, right to left, trying to mimic shooting at a running animal. Was pleasantly surprised, the “animal” was dead or at least stopped most of the time. And after a couple of fails due to poor cycling of the bolt, my speed and smoothness started to pick up. Practice on dummy rounds is quite handy.

So looking through the calibre / cartridge options the 9.3 really stood out. 

Sorry I haven’t read through all 24 pages of this thread to see if anyone else is talking Battue in 9.3x62... if there’s any first hand experience I’d love to hear from them.

----------


## nak

I've got a Tikka Battue in 9.3 as my Sambar Gun........I love it.

It's short, light , balances well, hits like the hammer of thor and shoots cheap ammo really, really well.

It's cheap, made of plastic and I've got a much 'nicer' Ruger No. 1 in 9.3 as well, but the tikka never fails to leave a grin on my face after shooting it.


IMG_2352 by nak _80, on Flickr

----------


## Flyblown

Nak, have you kept it factory spec, the T3 Battue, i.e. same open sights, have you fitted a scope?

----------


## nak

I run it with a VX3 1.75-6x32 , it's a great little scope.

The open sights are pretty good, and I shot it for a little while like that and whilst that was good great in open country at short ranges, I just preferred the scope for being able to peer into dark bush a bit better and have a bit more confidence in shot placement on the longer shots -  I've since taken the open sights off.

----------


## PTK

I too was interested in getting a large calibre for bush hunting , bought a tikka t3x blued walnut in 9.3x62 , it shoots PPU 285gr very well and is very light and handy , having a 20 inch barrel its quick to point.  topped it with a 2.5 x 8 Nikon.
shot a red stag from 35m , it dropped on the spot.  my only criticism of the tikka was the poor quality bluing , as it went rusty on the first trip.
I have had it cerracoted and had the half cock alteration done.

----------


## csmiffy

Tell me peoples, the 9.3x62 is a standard base cartridge type, as more like a 3006 than a belted magnum?
I was thinking about maybe this for Project #1 if the barrel is poosed but its p14 303 based so maybe not.
Already have a barrel for project #2 so that isn't going to change anytime soon.

----------


## jakewire

Yip
9.3x62 standard action and boltface

Make one. you'll never regret it.

----------


## csmiffy

I do like what I read about them. 
as posted the P14 is probably destined for a 7mm rem mag or a 30 cal magnum. 
The parker hale on the other hand may turn into one, one day.
In saying that its probably cheaper to just buy one off someone like Graeme at CAC.
Without trying too hard the cheapest rebarrel I've found is nudging $800+.
Not saying that's bad, but unless it was something really special a second hand rifle already done might be closer to the mark without any dicking around.

----------


## Frodo

> @csmiffy the BSA Model E/p14 can be made into a beautiful rifle. This one is in 416 Rigby
> 
> Attachment 89455
> 
> Attachment 89456


That's a rifle.  :Wink:

----------


## csmiffy

@Frodo as I'm doing the stock work I can guarantee it wont look like that at least with the stock it came with lol.
But its a big belted cartridge to suit the bigger bolt face so my rifle and the 9.3 probably will never be.

----------


## Frodo

> @Frodo as I'm doing the stock work I can guarantee it wont look like that at least with the stock it came with lol.
> But its a big belted cartridge to suit the bigger bolt face so my rifle and the 9.3 probably will never be.


Good stuff on doing the stock work yourself. That's the only way to learn, right?  :Have A Nice Day:  

I've heard great things about the 9.3

----------


## csmiffy

@Frodo done some minor external refinishing before but not some of the repairs and mods that this one needs.
Got some more pics to put up but on the project section check out my model E redo. you'll get an idea of what's going on.

----------


## southernman

Sold a couple of CZ and swapped a bit of time doing mechanical repairs,
 Now has me as the owner, of a second 9.3x62, this one headed to NZ next time I fly.
 Sako Bavarian, 20" set trigger, used and not a mark on it,  :Cool:

----------


## southernman

Well had the Sako 9.3 at the range last night, like it a lot, but had quite a bit of trouble, getting consistency, with heavy hand loads, 
 guess the old type Sako ring mounts, couldn't take the recoil, and scope flew off, :Wtfsmilie:  was starting to really wonder, as getting a vertical spread of 300mm, 2-3 shots in same place, and adjust a few clicks, and it would move 100-150 mm up or down, oh well, sore shoulder for nought, 30 plus shots,  but did check speeds on hand loads.

 64gr Blc with 270gr Speer, Lapua brass, CCI200,  gives 2515fps, pretty good, for a 20" tube. and plenty enough recoil for me.


 62gr CFE.223, Norma brass, CCI200,  250g Accubond gives me 2510fps , scope flew off at this point, still got 63 and 64gr to try, 
 61gr was 2455fps, 250 AB, 

Anyone tried the 232gr Norma in there 9.3x62, or other lightweight bullet,  I see Trade-X up here has 5 boxes, each of Valcan, and oryx 232gr.

----------


## Marty Henry

Do any of you guys who shoot 9.3 use cast bullets? Im looking for some in the 190 to 210 range for a 9.3x57r cape rifle. The 285s that shooter nz casts are too long for the twist rate and keyhole. I got the shotty barrel on the board over duck shooting and would like to "complete the set"

----------


## norsk

> Do any of you guys who shoot 9.3 use cast bullets? Im looking for some in the 190 to 210 range for a 9.3x57r cape rifle. The 285s that shooter nz casts are too long for the twist rate and keyhole. I got the shotty barrel on the board over duck shooting and would like to "complete the set"


Have a look around here

366 (9.3mm) calibre

I am thinking about casting Bullets for my 9,3X53R and using Black Powder.CBE is a class outfit,I have a few of their molds.

----------


## mawzer308

> Well had the Sako 9.3 at the range last night, like it a lot, but had quite a bit of trouble, getting consistency, with heavy hand loads, 
>  guess the old type Sako ring mounts, couldn't take the recoil, and scope flew off, was starting to really wonder, as getting a vertical spread of 300mm, 2-3 shots in same place, and adjust a few clicks, and it would move 100-150 mm up or down, oh well, sore shoulder for nought, 30 plus shots,  but did check speeds on hand loads.
> 
>  64gr Blc with 270gr Speer, Lapua brass, CCI200,  gives 2515fps, pretty good, for a 20" tube. and plenty enough recoil for me.
> 
> 
>  62gr CFE.223, Norma brass, CCI200,  250g Accubond gives me 2510fps , scope flew off at this point, still got 63 and 64gr to try, 
>  61gr was 2455fps, 250 AB, 
> 
> Anyone tried the 232gr Norma in there 9.3x62, or other lightweight bullet,  I see Trade-X up here has 5 boxes, each of Valcan, and oryx 232gr.


I ran the 232 vulcans for a bit, they were doing just over 2500fps from memory. Didn't shoot much with them but they worked really well. Noone here stocks them though.

----------


## southernman

> I ran the 232 vulcans for a bit, they were doing just over 2500fps from memory. Didn't shoot much with them but they worked really well. Noone here stocks them though.


Thanks, what are you using ? cheep speer and PP 285, seam the most aviable in NZ,
 Just ordered another box of Accubonds, they are accurate, but reduclios expensive, work out at $1.50 each, the PP are .63c and the speers are 70c, can get the Norma 232 Vulken for 1.20 each, but expect shipping to bump that up to close to $1.50,  as they are on other side of Canada.

----------


## mawzer308

I currently use the PP 285gr but also had Really good results with the 270gr speer's.

----------


## Snow

JUst bought a barrel and action in 9.3x62 will make stock out of pohotukawa but looking for bottom metal for 98 Mauser .Any help appreciated Snow.

----------


## Russian 22.

> JUst bought a barrel and action in 9.3x62 will make stock out of pohotukawa but looking for bottom metal for 98 Mauser .Any help appreciated Snow.


Brownells or workshop innovations.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## nak

I picked up this recently, it joins my plastic fantastic tikka 9.3 in the safe. The tikka does the job and is my go-to rifle on multi day sambar missions, but this one just feels like a 'proper' rifle. 

Untitled by nak _80, on Flickr

----------


## shooternz

Yep the CZ is a real rifle in any calibre would like one in 9.3x62 will have to make do with my Husky for a while longer

----------


## southernman

good on yar nak, I like the 550, but they are sum what heavy, 

Few 9.3 goodies showed up, for the sako.

----------


## mawzer308

Decent amount there mate, I'm going to give the 270 speers another go with 2208.

----------


## mawzer308

Any of you guys know where I could get some Norma 232gr vulcan projectiles for the 9.3? Theye are an awesome wee projectile  but haven't had much luck finding any.

----------


## akaroa1

A nice complete 9.3x62 set up ready for the BIG Bore shoot 

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...921e96ahttp://

----------


## Harryg

> A nice complete 9.3x62 set up ready for the BIG Bore shoot 
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...921e96ahttp://


Your to late for the big bore shoot that was last weekend and is this gun yours?

----------


## akaroa1

> Your to late for the big bore shoot that was last weekend and is this gun yours?


Not mine no
No idea who it is

In the bush for the last week and hadn't caught up with the Big Bore chatter

----------


## Kiwi Greg

A couple of Stinkies today with the 9.3 & 270s going a lazy 2150 fps  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MSL

> A couple of Stinkies today with the 9.3 & 270s going a lazy 2150 fps


550?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> 550?


Yep all my big bore are  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tanqueray

Greg you can’t flip it over and claim it as two goats!

----------


## mawzer308

Took a couple of mates from work out for a hunt last Wednesday, they've both had quite a bit of experience with firearms through work but, had never hunted. I took the Tikka .270 and the Browning 9.3x62, both agreed the 9.3 was the favourite as when it hit something it never moved from where it was shot.

----------


## roostershooter

I am about to try 250g balistic tips and woodleigh  250g pp out of my ZG47 9.3x62, 
Also I am considering selling the Domoulin 9.3x62, can be seen earlier in this thread page 5 I think.

----------


## roostershooter

> That Dumoulin looks a beauty.  Approx how much you looking at for it?


Around 2k Jonno.
Cheers

----------


## Hendrik

I noticed this old post and the interest in the 9.3x62. I have published a few Afrikaans journals on the 9.3x62 in South Africa and received  great interest international. I decided to publish an English digital version which I worked on since I moved to NZ.  This 400+ page book is a celebration of that grand old workhorse, the 9.3 X 62 Mauser that lasted in the hunting right into new millennium. I am proud to be counted amongst all the gentlemen who contributed to this book and bring it into existence, their experiences with 'nine-three' and their praises or criticisms to this great cartridge. It is available through lulu.com.  https://www.lulu.com/en/gb/shop/hend...e=1&pageSize=4

----------


## Northman_83

For those that hunt with the 9,3x62.... would a 6 - 6,5 lbs all up, be to light?

----------


## southernman

good on yar nak, I like the 550, but they are sum what heavy, 

Few 9.3 goodies showed up, for the sako.

----------


## mawzer308

Decent amount there mate, I'm going to give the 270 speers another go with 2208.

----------


## mawzer308

Any of you guys know where I could get some Norma 232gr vulcan projectiles for the 9.3? Theye are an awesome wee projectile  but haven't had much luck finding any.

----------


## akaroa1

A nice complete 9.3x62 set up ready for the BIG Bore shoot 

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...921e96ahttp://

----------


## Harryg

> A nice complete 9.3x62 set up ready for the BIG Bore shoot 
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...921e96ahttp://


Your to late for the big bore shoot that was last weekend and is this gun yours?

----------


## akaroa1

> Your to late for the big bore shoot that was last weekend and is this gun yours?


Not mine no
No idea who it is

In the bush for the last week and hadn't caught up with the Big Bore chatter

----------


## Kiwi Greg

A couple of Stinkies today with the 9.3 & 270s going a lazy 2150 fps  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MSL

> A couple of Stinkies today with the 9.3 & 270s going a lazy 2150 fps


550?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> 550?


Yep all my big bore are  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tanqueray

Greg you can’t flip it over and claim it as two goats!

----------


## mawzer308

Took a couple of mates from work out for a hunt last Wednesday, they've both had quite a bit of experience with firearms through work but, had never hunted. I took the Tikka .270 and the Browning 9.3x62, both agreed the 9.3 was the favourite as when it hit something it never moved from where it was shot.

----------


## roostershooter

I am about to try 250g balistic tips and woodleigh  250g pp out of my ZG47 9.3x62, 
Also I am considering selling the Domoulin 9.3x62, can be seen earlier in this thread page 5 I think.

----------


## roostershooter

> That Dumoulin looks a beauty.  Approx how much you looking at for it?


Around 2k Jonno.
Cheers

----------


## Hendrik

I noticed this old post and the interest in the 9.3x62. I have published a few Afrikaans journals on the 9.3x62 in South Africa and received  great interest international. I decided to publish an English digital version which I worked on since I moved to NZ.  This 400+ page book is a celebration of that grand old workhorse, the 9.3 X 62 Mauser that lasted in the hunting right into new millennium. I am proud to be counted amongst all the gentlemen who contributed to this book and bring it into existence, their experiences with 'nine-three' and their praises or criticisms to this great cartridge. It is available through lulu.com.  https://www.lulu.com/en/gb/shop/hend...e=1&pageSize=4

----------


## Northman_83

For those that hunt with the 9,3x62.... would a 6 - 6,5 lbs all up, be to light?

----------

